# Simply ford show at beaulieu.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone from detailing world attending the simply ford show at beaulieu on Sunday may 6th.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Would love too but just so busy this year!! Nearly every weekend this summer I have something on!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

any more details or a link?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

jenks said:


> any more details or a link?


Yes mate here's a link for more info.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...yN3iDA&usg=AFQjCNFDv88JaFoJjH3B3n5x_8gsnf7dtw


----------

